# Catapult



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone ever built one and I wonder if it would be useful in a shtf world. Or any medieval era weapons . We all know of bow and arrows so any other ideas


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a mace. Can't really see the usefulness outside of zombies but I have it. Catapults....not so much. Except maybe a competition/drinking game


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My nephew was deadly accurate with his sling shot. It's quiet & you can use rocks for ammo. 

Large animal traps could be a useful weapon too.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Catapult is a big a$$ blunderbuss load it full and make the point


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I made a model of a trebuchet that stands about two feet tall. You can really whip out rocks with it.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Catapults and Trebuchets are siege weapons, really big siege weapons, and unless you have an army, 20-30 head of Oxen and a castle to defeat I don't see the need. It seems to me that you would be better off concentrating on the reality of survival in a shtf situation, rather than wasting mental and physical energy thinking about building large siege engines.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks camp for your comment but I wasn't talking about anything near that large and to dismiss the weapons and way of life that the world was in in medieval times ( which is where the world will be again on the worst case in the future ) would be a large over site on your part so I hope you open your mind a little and join the thread in a helpful non passive aggress way


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

That was thanks camo not camp ( darn spell check )


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Scorpio never heard of that can you tell more


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Also there is things like hot oil or tar . And have you ever set plastic on fire it's like hot lava dripping imagine that being thrown at you from a small catapult it don't have to hit ya to be a deterrent . And if you was prepared and it dialed in ( as in knowing where it will hit ahead of time) I'm not saying I'm planing to make one for home diff but I'm thinking if it was down to it we will all run out of preps at some point(food and bullets ) and we will be left with our wits and a lot of trash to make what we can .


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to start this off by saying I'm dismissing your siege engine idea. I could put that money into ammo, or training. But as far as medival weapons I would be and am interested in learning how to use and care for a cross bow, and a regular bow. And maybe eventually how to knife fight. But I can see actually needing those skills. Cross bow or regular bow can take game quietly, and in a world where you can't carry a gun everywhere you go knowing how to close and use a knife would be useful.
Other then that if your going to use fire, why not cook up a batch of napalm? It doesn't seem that hard though it does seem dangerous. Or just use regular Molotov cock-tales? 
I personally don't see the need to haul a large ass siege engine to lay waste to a place. First Static fortress have been proven to be obsolete. The name of the game is maneuver warfare. Second Human beings have the receipt for gun powder an old cannon would be better then a true medieval weapon. 

Personally if in a SHTF scenario and I have to go to war for whatever reason. I'm keeping as modern as I can, if I'm forced to go medival I'm still going to keep moving and keep it light and simple.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Lolol yes I to would not make a catapult and as for a bow I personally can hit a quarter at thirty five yards . This thread is more about thinking about just what we could do for weapons with out modern means . As good as I am with a bow I have never made one so if caught with my pants down ( and yes that's why we prep but you know as well as I that some of us will be caught that way ) it's not like we would given a warning that on dec 4 2017 it's going to hit the fan . Food will run out ammo will run out gas will run out solar pannels will decay spare parts for the wind mill will run out death and decay is life but knowledge can never be taken skills can never be taken wisdom is the key to survival


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.eg.bucknell.edu/~whutchis/scorpion/Scorpion Documentation.pdf

Build your own

smal scale model






kids made one...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

moondancer said:


> This thread is more about thinking about just what we could do for weapons with out modern means .


Here's the deal - the idea is obsolete, and will be for a VERY long time. 
Don't waste your time, thoughts, resources, etc. pondering it.

If you are still alive 100 years from now when ammo finally does run out, then explore the idea for a serious prep or tool.... until that happens, it is a complete waste of time for anything other than a hobby or a toy.

So, hobby or toy = yes, go play with one.

*Serious need* for one today = no.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sling Shot*



tsrwivey said:


> My nephew was deadly accurate with his sling shot. It's quiet & you can use rocks for ammo.
> 
> Large animal traps could be a useful weapon too.


My big sister's boyfriend once bribed me with a sling shot by telling me he would give me one if I refused to go along as a chaperone on a movie date with her. I was five and it looked like a good deal to me so I refused to go with them when mother said that she was going out and I could go with them.

Five minutes after they left, I shot a cab driver in the temple while he was passing the house at about 45 miles per hour and he wrecked the cab !

The sling shot is an awesome weapon !


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Catapults and Trebuchets are siege weapons, really big siege weapons, and unless you have an army, 20-30 head of Oxen and a castle to defeat I don't see the need. It seems to me that you would be better off concentrating on the reality of survival in a shtf situation, rather than wasting mental and physical energy thinking about building large siege engines.


Camo is right, these weapons were used in concert with many others when aiming at large slow or fixed targets. Modern warfare and by extension post-SHTF tactics are based around accurate hi-capacity rifles and small groups of combatants moving quickly. The only potential use of seige weapons is if you plan on being the bad guy, the attacker. Much more useful are IEDs and booby traps like pits and pungy sticks.

Now that being said...if you don't have a rifle, handgun, or ammo (like our friends in the UK or Austrailia) then medieval weapons like crossbows, slings, spears, swords, maces etc are better than nothing and essential if you expect a mad max long term TEOTWAWKI.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Here's the deal - the idea is obsolete, and will be for a VERY long time.
> 
> Don't waste your time, thoughts, resources, etc. pondering it.
> 
> ...


The header is catapult but if the thread is looked at closer you see I asked about other weapons of the time that may help why everyone is stuck on catapult is kind of funny to me but it's clear that a some of the people that responded to the thread deal the need toon there mind put me in my place as a newbie instead of expanding there minds and thoughts . The human brain at least most has the ability to think and study unending amounts of info and none of it is a waste of time. I am sorry that I started a thread to share an unusual concept I'll keep things simple from now on


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I ain't tryin' ta pick on ya'......

This is *"Prepared Society"*

I prepare with firearms for defense...

You may prepare with rocks if you chose to do so, but I don't condone it.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Swords ball and chain bows traps pits fire axe spikes . Japanese - throwing stars staff nunchaku shi .native american- spear tomahawk knife Mexico bolas just a few off top of my head all could have there place


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I ain't tryin' ta pick on ya'......
> 
> This is *"Prepared Society"*
> 
> ...


Lol I do not feel picked on and nor do I plan to use rocks. Just to be clear I have and love my modern weapon and ammo ( I will not say what kind or how much ) I have a safe room underground I have three Bol and food and water preps I am sole and a wind mill I own a fresh water spring I garden . Can , and hunt I have no tv no computer just this phone I love what I have ITS JUST A QUESTION


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

And my big a$$ hands and this little phone makes for a lot of typing problems lolol I will stop responding to this thread as to not keep letting people think I'm a cave man hehe thanks to all for the responses


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

mike_dippert said:


> He has a point though. Imagine your ideal BOL. Now Imagine a group of a dozen attackers, 20ft between them, coming from a wide angle. You see (or assume) they have AR/AK's, sidearms, knives, & spare ammo. This is a coordinated attack on your homestead. You:
> A) aim/load/fire your catapult/trebuchet. The attacker sees it and casually steps to his left about 6ft to avoid it.
> 
> B) man your scorpio and wait for the right time to launch the first bolt.
> ...


Thank you for a great response and I fully agree . Again everyone is stuck on large artillery


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I take full responsibility I should of started the thread as alternative weapons instead of catapults


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

moondancer said:


> I take full responsibility I should of started the thread as alternative weapons instead of catapults


No biggie.... it's just that if they were so great, we would see them being employed as weapons around the world, even today.

Because they are not... it lends me to think they are not so great.

I'd love to hear of a modern US soldier tell a story of encountering a throwing star, nunchaku or a chain mace in recent modern battles.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Food for thought does everyone think that if/when it hits the fan that our main worry will be the US military or joe smuck down the street only time will tell but I think most problems will be with good ole joe and to save ammo for when really needed a well placed arrow that I can reuse or hidden pit of spikes will take care of a lot of pests lol


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

When Mike Warnke was in Vietnam amidst all the thundering of the hi tech weaponery he was taken down for quite some time by an arrow.
On the run most midevil weapons would be of little value UNTIL gunpowder is gone.
In a fortified defense situation they would still have many uses including being very demorilizing to attackers by their very silent action and this may be their best use.
I know if I think I am being sneaky and a 4 foot long arrow hits 20 feet from me I am not going to be around to give the other guy a chance to perfect his aim.
Especially as I only have a rough idea where he is.
I do store on paper and in other more modern ways all the info I can get on these weapons.
Part of my thoughts on this is the fact that Im not just prepping for my generation.
My draft horses can pull heavy wagon loads but they can also smash a door open with their butt.
A draft horse dragging a heavy object on a 30' chain can execute a U shaped turn just before contact with an target and the heavy object will swing through and create massive damage.
If the weight does not hit the chain itself is the tool of destruction.
CAUTION Be prepared for the horse to go down as you yourself recieve a flying lesson.
So pick targets wisely.
I believe we all can learn from bygone era's about tactics.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

moondancer said:


> our main worry will be the US military or joe smuck down the street
> 
> only time will tell but I think most problems will be with good ole joe and to save ammo for when really needed


I agree wholeheartedly.

1 Joe Schmuck = rock, steel pipe, arrow, whatever I have on hand that I can get to quickly to get the job done.

Now, they usually know that... which is why you will seldom have to deal with singles. Expect groups.

5 Joes - a revolver will do if I don't miss. 
I ain't takin' on 5 Joes with a steel pipe - - I am not "Neo"

A dozen Joes - If they don't stay in a tight group I am probably screwed. If they are all spread out (yet unarmed) I might have a chance... but if they have firearms my chances are looking slim. If they are moving very fast and have good cover, one 30 rd mag may not be enough.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

one has to remember that gun powder will Never be gone. Black powder only needs two very common components that are available anywhere and can be used for bombs or in guns or even homemade guns/cannons. 
I think in a complete EOTWAWKI or complete WORL your biggest threat could very well be a sniper or as we call them out here a dry-gulcher. Very hard to impossible to be safe from one and still carry out day to day tasks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I think in a complete EOTWAWKI or complete WROL your biggest threat could very well be a sniper or as we call them out here a "dry-gulcher". Very hard to impossible to be safe from one and still carry out day to day tasks.


I agree with this.... only formidable manpower quantity and tight perimeter security can help ward this off. Even then, you are very susceptible to someone highly motivated to take you out.

If it gets THAT bad in a post-SHTF world, you will have very few options available to you.

Remember..... 
.30-06 originated using black powder loads. There isn't any reason why it can't be done again.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yeah lets not make fun of rocks!
They are very availible and I would rather have 3 rocks than the best fighting knife or sword ever made.
Several times in my 50 some years 3-4 fist sized rocks have saved my bacon.
Any projectile weapon [yes a rock counts] is better than a knife.
The trick is to fight with your head not your weapons.
Learn how easy it is to carry 4-6 fist sized rocks pinched between your left arm and your left side
On the first throw DO NOT try to hit your adversary.
The first throw needs to be slightly powerful and miss by 2-4 inches.
They will ALWAYS jump sideways for a portion of a second they WILL be off balance.
The second throw will need to be an extremely rapid repeat at almost full power.
It will be aimed center mass.
The key here is rapid fire and advancing at every rock toss until you are 6-8 feet from your target.
The first person to throw is you the second to throw is you the third person to throw is you.
This requires practice but will come very natural to most people.
The third rock can also be center mass if needed to cause further stunning although a head shot leaves you with a ''coup de grace''.
The fourth rock should be a massive powerful head shot.
You now have a few seconds to regather ammo that is OUTSIDE THE FIELD OF BATTLE and if you have done every step of this properly you now control the worlds largest crack head as a helpless combatant.
HERE COMES THE TOUGH PART.
You are feeling invincible you have WON right?
Well maybe maybe not.
Can this person survive your actions so far, YES!
Will he be back the first time he can lay his hands on a better weapon,YES!
They will be back! 30 days? 30 years?
You have just humiliated a rather large man who likes to think of himself as RAMBO. [Rambo wasnt even Rambo]
WITH A HANDFULL OF ROCKS!!!
While he is temporarly incapacitated you must finish the job.
Throwing a knife is probably stupid.
Throwing a rock is genius!
Practice picking up rocks on the run.
A very small woman who can pick up rocks on the run with out stumbling is a rapists worst nightmare,although this scenario requieres her to stop running and pivot in one step [ watch your footing] she will then throw center mass for the first shot and side step her opponent as he staggers past.
His back is now an open target persue and fire very rapidly.
ALWAYS REMEMBER At the onset of your aggression your opponent is TO BE PERSUED VIGOROUSLY. 
Never let them get 20 feet away.
Never EVER let them get within 5 feet.
Do not let this person escape your eyesight for 1 second.
They will pick up rocks.
Guns knifes all have their place.
Pretty rocks scattered around the house/farm window shelves do not involve the word premeditated.
I personally love the little glass balls that have scorpions spiders and bubbles in the glass very pretty colors for the sun to shine through.
Little decorative led lightbases light them up at night so pretty:idea:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

moondancer said:


> Swords ball and chain bows traps pits fire axe spikes . Japanese - throwing stars staff nunchaku shi .native american- spear tomahawk knife Mexico bolas just a few off top of my head all could have there place


All of the weapons you mentioned are great weapons and have their use, however most of them are CQB weapons, with the exception of the Bow and the Bolo. Nunchaku, while a good weapon, requires extensive training and maintenance training to make it a practical weapon. Shuriken (throwing stars) were never used as a killing weapon, but more of a diversion. During the days of feudal Japan, Shuriken were made from the Iron plates that were used between posts. Being Iron, they rusted and caused infection which often was a death sentence to the victim. Of all of the weapons used in feudal Japan the only weapon that could be used today without extensive training would be the Tetsubishi (Caltrops) which could be manufactured at home and made what ever size was desired, depending on what you wanted to impede.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Now this is the kind of thought and debate I was looking for yes AR,s and even rocks have there place


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Of all of the weapons used in feudal Japan the only weapon that could be used today without extensive training would be the Tetsubishi (Caltrops) which could be manufactured at home and made what ever size was desired, depending on what you wanted to impede.


They are great tire pokers


----------

